# Veloce vs. Centaur vs Chorus



## audiisaac (Aug 18, 2006)

I am looking to upgrade some components. Right now i am running Campy Centaur shifters with a shimano derailleur and XT cassette and a jtec shiftmate on a bike I built up to pull a trailer. I ran the shimano stuff for the large gear range, I just bought a redline conquest and am planning to move the shifters over, so now I want to get some campy stuff to complete the build. I need to buy every thing but the shifters I would like to know the major difference between the three, I would prefer the Centaur or Chorus but don’t have a lot money so am looking a the Veloce. The bike is coming with sunrace/open pro wheels so I will also need to sell those and get a campy wheelset and cassette.


----------



## jpdigital (Dec 1, 2006)

I'd go with the Centaur, it's what I run. I feel it's the least-expensive way to get the high-end stuff that's gonna give the best service life w/o having to compromise. As far as $$$, order from Europe, it's the only way I can afford Campy i.e. I got 09 Centaur Alloy shifters for $150.00 shipped. I've used totalcycling.com and have had no issue with them, but check around on other forums as others expressed some issues w/ them. Either way, there's lots of other European dealers to get Campy stuff from.


----------

